# What kind of bit is this?



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

Is it a dowel hole cutter?
I've just seen it as part of an auction and I have no idea.
Sorry the picture is really small - I can't zoom in any better because of the auction site and the way they do things.

I should add I checked out Carbitool's site but couldn't find the bit in their listing, nor the other regular place I'd buy bits from


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

May have answered my own question - is it a plug cutter?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

@1fizgig


Does it have a number on it, Steve?


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

jw2170 said:


> @1fizgig
> 
> 
> Does it have a number on it, Steve?


Hi James

Sorry I can't tell - if I could zoom in and see it clearly I'd tell you


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that might be a mortising bit


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Stick nailed it I think. Picture isn’t very good but I have at least one old one like that.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I would say plug cutter.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I also think it's a mortising bit. Really hard to see, but it looks like it has a bearing. Definitely not a plug cutter. Tried to blow it up, but it just pixilated.


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

It's interesting. I got a maybe slightly better picture, but that was trying to zoom i to the maximum Chrome would let me. It's still not great and I can't get any numbers or anything, but it does look like it only has two cutters unlike the plug cutters above.


----------



## Stoobydale (Oct 6, 2019)

Looks like a Plug Cutter to me. I have some myself, I would suggest that you only use it with a pillar drill.

Edit. Maybe not if it only has 2 edges, and it does say Router bit on the package. Mmmm.... Think we need a bigger picture.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Stoobydale said:


> Maybe not if it only has 2 edges, and it does say Router bit on the package. Mmmm.... Think we need a bigger picture.


And I have a plug cutter like this. I don't think it matters if it only has two edges.


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

Stoobydale said:


> Looks like a Plug Cutter to me. I have some myself, I would suggest that you only use it with a pillar drill.
> 
> Edit. Maybe not if it only has 2 edges, and it does say Router bit on the package. Mmmm.... Think we need a bigger picture.


Sadly that's as good a picture as I can get.

Either way, I don't own it, but if I win the auction I'll be able to provide more details


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

I think it is definitely a mortising bit. You use it to cut hinge mortises (shallow). Since it says "Router Bit" on the package it is not a plug cutter. A router to cut plugs would burn the plug up before you could extract it from the hole.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Definitely a mortising bit

Like Joat shows the difference plug cutters


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

@1fizgig


Plug cutters aren't typically used with a router...

Here's the link to the Carbitool item... https://www.carbitool.com.au/product/2-flute-hinge-mortise-bit-carbide-tipped/


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

1fizgig said:


> May have answered my own question - is it a plug cutter?


I think so too, its a plug cutter. For some reason I cant get a close look at it as the image wont expand. N


----------



## pdennert (Dec 29, 2009)

Looks like a plug cutter.


----------



## radios (Sep 30, 2009)

Nickp said:


> @1fizgig
> 
> 
> Plug cutters aren't typically used with a router...
> ...


you've solved it!.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

All the plug cutters that look like that have 4 legs instead of two. At least all the ones I have or have seen.


----------



## mveach (Aug 21, 2010)

It's a motorising bit. It's made to plung cut then follow a pattern. I have used one for many years


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

It is a hinge mortising bit used with a baseplate bushing, I have
used them hundreds of times mortising door butts.
HErb


----------

